# P9 Help! Slide is stuck.



## dcmayo

Alright guys, my dad was cleaning his Kahr P9 today after a flawless shooting session at the range and I think he messed something up. After cleaning, he put the barrel into the slide, the spring back onto the guide rod, the guide rod back on top of the barrel then the entire assembly back onto the polymer lower half of the gun. He then pushed the slide back and inserted the pin. He then let the slide go and it fell into place perfect. Then he pulled the slide back and it stuck! It's about 3/8 of an inch back. The slide will go back about 1/8 of an inch more but that's it. The slide will not go forward any. We can't get the pin back out because the notch is too far back. The trigger will pull but it's not engaging anything. I can insert a magazine and release it but that doesn’t do anything. I will try to take a picture tomorrow, but if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## Shipwreck

There is more Kahr traffic here:

Kahr Club - Glock Talk

p380forum.com - Index

I'd ask here if I were you


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Just off the top o' my head, I bet that the transverse pin which is supposed to go through the lug beneath the barrel has missed its proper hole, so the barrel has been free to move to the rear with the slide but has not unlocked from it. The barrel is now jammed, freezing the slide.
Try inserting a knife blade between the barrel's rear face and the slide's front, through the ejection port. Then try to push the barrel forward, or maybe down and forward, or forward and down.
If you can separate the barrel from the slide, pull the slide back and remove the transverse pin. That should let you take the gun apart, to start all over again.
If that doesn't work, then I am out of ideas.


----------



## dcmayo

*fixed*

Thanks a million Steve. That's what had happened. My dad put the take down pin in infront of the barrel. I was able to pull the slide back enough to push down on the barrel and wedge a flat tip behind it and push it forward enough to get the pin out. From now own he knows to just go ahead and pull the slide all the way back and release it before inserting the take down pin after cleaning and putting the gun back together.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

We endeavor to please, sir.

(...with thanks to P.G. Woodhouse, Wooster, and Jeeves)


----------



## producer

This thread was a lifesaver - I had jam on a PM9 as described, discovered this thread and solved it with the technique mentioned.

Since I've disassembled the PM9 (and similar Browning-type, cam-locking barrel actions) many times, I couldn't understand what happened - then I examined the slide assembly and it dawned on me:

There are two slide cutouts on the left side of the slide. The rearmost one is the take-down cutout (for pushing out the Slide Lock), the second (toward the barrel end) its the slide lock cutout itself (for use with the Slide Lock to lock the slide back.

If you re-assemble and are _not paying attention_ - you can push the slide all the way back and use the _slide lock_ cutout for reassembly (meaning that you push the Slide Lock tab back in through that cutout), at which point the pin for the slide lock is in front of the barrel cam lug and the jam occurs.

So - moral of the story -_ pay attention _during re-assembly.

Many thanks to Steve M1911A1 for the tip.


----------

